# Missing possibly stolen horses essex area



## crazytrak (1 December 2011)

two horses are missing possibly stolen from my aunts field in essex area, noticed missing around 1pm today, both are elderly, one is a 15.2 bay TB approaching 30 and needing daily medication visibly lame with boot on front foot, other 1/2 shetland cross scewbald prob about 11hands in his 20's. If anyone see's them or hears of any information that might help please email me www.natashadines@tiscali.co.uk 

Thankyou


----------



## muffinmunsh (1 December 2011)

Do you have pics?


----------



## crazytrak (1 December 2011)

I have but dont know how to put on here, I will try and figure out - thank you.


----------



## amc (1 December 2011)

Where in Essex were they taken from ?


----------



## crazytrak (1 December 2011)

South Weald, Noak Hill - thank you


----------



## amc (1 December 2011)

OK, that's not near to me but I will spread the word to all horsey friends in the hope that someone may hear of something that may be of help x


----------



## crazytrak (1 December 2011)

Thank you AMC


----------



## cally6008 (1 December 2011)

land/fields checked thoroughly ?
anything to suggest stolen, fences, marks ?
what part of essex ?

police ref number ?


----------



## Clippy (2 December 2011)

crazytrak said:



			South Weald, Noak Hill - thank you
		
Click to expand...

So you can get it publicised


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 December 2011)

crazytrak said:



			I have but dont know how to put on here, I will try and figure out - thank you.
		
Click to expand...


  use image shack   http://imageshack.us/

 upload them to computer    
 then open  image shack*  CLICK  BROWSE  *through the folders  , once you found the folder click open choose your picture (s) it will then give you   upload button    once uploaded you get lots of links  copy and paste the forum code on into your thread and walla.



  Have you contacted MHOL ???

 are they microchiped / freezemarked?


 open they get found how worrying this is for you and your family


----------



## crazytrak (2 December 2011)

Panic over!!! 22 year old shetland and 30 year old TB decided to go on an adventure for 24hrs, I am blaming the shetland!  Thank you all for your concerns. Lets hope they dont do it again soon!


----------



## amc (6 December 2011)

Glad they're home x


----------



## OWLIE185 (6 December 2011)

Make sure that they are both now freezemarked on their shoulder so that they can be easily identified by anyone.


----------

